# Actinic?



## Farmboy (Feb 7, 2008)

Curious, why do so many light fixture companies want to sell their product with actinic bulbs when that bulb is of so little value in a freshwater set-up? Just wondering.
Farmboy


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Most people buying high output lights are into saltwater. They have to have a lot of blue in their light, or else they see how crappy their tanks really look. 

(recovering reefer here).


----------



## confuted (Apr 19, 2008)

Sometimes you can ask them to swap out the actinic bulb before shipping.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

HiFarmboy

As I understand the aquarium market at the moment; the largest sales ($) are in the saltwater fish and product sales. Planted aquariums are growing, but they are still behind the salties.

That's why you see many fixtures with saltwater bulbs, I believe.

I believe that I have 1 used 50/50 Actinic/10,000K 28w bulb and 1 40w and 1 65w dual 420nm & 460 nm actinic Current-USA bulbs. The last two bulbs are new. All of these are for sale. http://current-usa.com/sunpaq.html

PM me if interested.

Left C


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Reef Geek sells TEK fixtures w/o standard bulbs. You get to pick from their selection of available bulbs.

I wish all fixtures were sold w/o bulbs. That way we would be stuck with crappy japanese and other inferior bulbs.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

marinedepot also has multiple options. While the majority is for marine you can find the setup you'd like.

But on the topic of actinic light, if a fixture was obtained that could have that bulb on a timer could it be a "moon light"? I know it's not beneficial for plant growth but what about night viewing?


----------

